# illumination engineering



## PEoct (Apr 8, 2015)

dear friends

OMG THIS topic really give me headache, i do have all the formula ( cookie cutter oneS) but i just don't know what all should i have related to this topic like theory.

like color temperature,,,,, power factor,,,, i am so confused, dnt know what should i have in my binder, please help.

thank you


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 8, 2015)

PEoct said:


> dear friends
> 
> OMG THIS topic really give me headache, i do have all the formula ( cookie cutter oneS) but i just don't know what all should i have related to this topic like theory.
> 
> ...






I wouldn't get stressed out about illumination. This is one topic the Camera Power book actually covers.


----------



## iwire (Apr 8, 2015)

https://optics.synopsys.com/lighttools/pdfs/illuminationfund.pdf

maybe? I think I have only Camara and Graffeo book for illumination...those questions are freebie as well


----------



## PEoct (Apr 9, 2015)

iwire said:


> https://optics.synopsys.com/lighttools/pdfs/illuminationfund.pdf
> 
> maybe? I think I have only Camara and Graffeo book for illumination...those questions are freebie as well


thankyou !


----------

